# Italy Serie A 06-07 Dec



## A_Skywalker (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## Pro (Dec 5, 2008)

Fiorentina to beat Torino.
the price is so high only because Fiorentina re guests but they are solid right now.


----------



## Pro (Dec 7, 2008)

3-1 
Go Fiorentina!


----------

